# Black stool



## enigmable (May 10, 2011)

Ahhhh, I'm freaking out.

Okay, sorry.

A little bit of background information: I got my hedgehog 3 days ago from PJ's pets in the mall. Initially, I was just worried about his being extremely scared, but then since he's been here, I haven't noticed him drinking or eating or pooping. (Perhaps he did the first two at night, but there didn't seem to be any water missing the next morning.) Just now (as I'm unable to sleep, I noticed that his stool is black). I haven't found too many things online, but what I found here... Well, the hedgehogs ended up dying pretty soon thereafter. What can I do? How can I fix him? I only just bought him cat food from the list to mix with what they were feeding him there. But that was just tonight. I want him to be okay. Is this normal? Is he adjusting? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## enigmable (May 10, 2011)

Also, I know he was okay at the store because he pooped on me when I was holding him and it was brown. Did I do something wrong? Did I stress it out too much? I have a number for a vet in my area for exotic pets but it's the middle of the night now and it's not open. I'm not sure what I can do.


----------



## Mcericville (Apr 20, 2011)

first off - calm down - you sound concerned enough that I'm sure you're taking good care of your hedgie...as far as the stool goes, brown or dark brown stool is normal. as far as the pooping in your hand goes, that's normal...I've noticed mine tends to go to the bathroom either shortly after they're waken up, or shortly after they're handled...it's normal

just pay attention to the consistency of the stool, and stay calm, i'm sure you're doing fine


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you certain its black and not just a deep green or dark brown? It may sound gross, but pick up one in a white paper towel or napkin and squish it. Examine it.

Black, tarry stools are usually indicative of blood coming from the upper GI. A veterinary visit should be scheduled and take a stool sample with you for examination. Could be an infection, parasite, or cancer causing the bleeding.

I mentioned examining the stool closer to determine the true color as green stools can be caused by stress. Sometimes that color varies from neon green to a dark mossy green which almost looks black. Stress from a new home, stress from new food, stress from new water, stress from a new routine. It can build up on a little body and throw off the GI.

From the hedgehogs I've cared for over the years, I tend to see neon green stools when my hedgehogs are just having general stress. Typically stress from going to the vet. Moss green stools tend to show up more when they are on antibiotics, a new food didn't settle well, or when they are just overly stressed out from a variety of changes (usually in rehomes that are really unsettled by the transition).

How is his weight? How is his eating? Drinking?


----------



## enigmable (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, again, for your response.

I examined it this morning and it did have a twinge of green in it, but it does look almost black, as it did last night. Very hard and dry, too. I don't think he's been drinking, as the water bowl looked untouched when I changed it this morning, but I did hear him eating when the lights were off. I also have been heating my floors as it wasn't warm enough (I got a thermometer but I wanted to see what temperature it was before getting a CME), so I warmed him up before the floors heated up. He ended up coming out of his blanket and biting on my finger (it was arched and he bit on the middle bit really hard and wouldn't let go). I'm assuming it's because he is very stressed. Should I take him to a vet? Or just let him be for a while? I think even cuddling with him is too stressful, so I'll try to let him adjust to his cage? (I changed it a little yesterday, and decided to go with fleece liners instead.) I just hope I'm not mistreating him in trying to pet him sometimes. I didn't realize how stressful it would be for them. Oh, and the weight... I have no idea. I'll try to weigh him on my food scale when he comes out of his igloo. Again, thank you so much. I realize I don't know very much about them, but I've been reading through the posts on here and various links to see how I can make it better for him.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Just curious but did you get your hedgie at Pickering Town Centre?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Also, if the poop is hard and dry has it been there for a while? I find with our hedgie that when the poop is fresh its brown but darkens as it gets older. If you're worried you can take your hedgie back to PJ's and ask a some questions that they might be able to answer because sometimes there is a veterinarian working. But to me it sounds like your hedgie is just stressed.


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

FYI: PJ pets is horrible, don't buy animals from there...they sold me a pregnant hedgie 5 days before she gave birth so they clearly don't pay close attention to their animals!!


----------



## Endergamer (Jun 5, 2018)

I always check his poop in the morning, should it still be somewhat wet after it has turned black? or should it be dry?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This one is 7 years old. Start a new bread with your question.


----------

